# My Best Friend - The Kid



## CherylM (Sep 5, 2013)

Five years ago I traveled to Philadelphia, MS to become a caregiver for a lady who was a friend of a friend. She had health conditions that required someone to be with her almost 24/7. Quite unexpectedly she lost her partner and caregiver a few months before. I was looking for work and decided to travel down there to help her out. There I met Lucia and her "family". Two dogs, Abby and Louise, three cats Little Rio, Little Man, and The Kid. I ended up staying down there for just over a year. Lucia unfortunately passed away the following year. She had made arrangements for her estate but not her animals. I knew I wasn't leaving there until each and everyone had a forever home. Even if they all had to come stay in the room where I was living ! I ended up finding good homes for each one, except for The Kid. I brought her back home with me intending to keep her until I found a home for her. Little did I know she had already found a home....mine ! After a month she adopted me and promoted from Aunt Cheryl to Mommy. That was five years ago and we had a wonderful time together. 

Yesterday I had to make a very difficult decision for all the right reasons. I held and said goodbye to special friend as she crossed The Rainbow Bridge. I met her when I came to take care of her human mommy at a difficult time in her life. Since that day I said goodbye to her human mom Lucia, her dog sisters Abby and Louise, and cat brothers Little Man and Little Rio. A family that was created when she was found as a tiny abandoned kitten in their backyard is now back together in heaven. She was known to others as The Kid. To me she was my best friend. RIP :angel


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

:'( I am sorry for your loss. R.I.P The Kid


----------



## CherylM (Sep 5, 2013)

MsPepper said:


> :'( I am sorry for your loss. R.I.P The Kid


Thanks  Believe it or not I once had a cat named Pepper !


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Such a tender caring story. I am sure The Kid had a wonderful life with you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

The Kid was so blessed to have you in her life. Eternal Petpets to her and hugs to you. Thank you for taking care of her, and making sure all the other animals were placed in good homes. What a great care giver you are, and not just to humans


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. You gave the Kid a wonderful home and a wonderful life. She will always be with you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry...:'(
"The Kid" flying free at the Bridge...
No more pain or discomfort...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Somehow, I didn't see this post until just now.

I'm so sorry Cheryl.  We all know how hard it is to lose one of our kitties. The Kid was given two wonderful opportunities, by two kind and caring people, who took her in and loved her. Hugs to you.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## spider-man (Jan 9, 2015)

my condolences.


----------

